# Ladies, what is your minimum required height in a man?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I made a duplicate because I forgot to add a male option in the other one so it messed up the results. 


Ladies, do you have a minimum height for a man you would date? If so what is it?


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I would say no height requirement but shorter than my 5' 2 is really short and kind of weird. Maybe if I was 5' I'd say 5'.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

has to be at least 3 inches taller than me in 4 inch heels, i ain't dating no napoleon complex manlet


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

6 inches is kinda normal 

Isn't it


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

There is a 18 inch height difference between my friend and his gf. Every time they're out together, he looks like a pedo. :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think they always prefer a guy that's taller than them...but not waaaaay taller.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

If he has to stand on tippy toes to kiss me that's probably going to be a slight problem.


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

I prefer my height or taller. I'm 5'4", but it wouldn't really matter if a guy was my height. Exceptions can be made though. Just depends on how much I like them.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Pogowiff said:


> There is a 18 inch height difference between my friend and his gf. Every time they're out together, he looks like a pedo. :lol


Been there. He liked to put his arm across my shoulders and lean down on me when we were standing still. It was uncomfortable and he wouldn't stop. Finally I put him in a joint lock for it and the whining commenced for the next 10mins about his sore wrist. Problem solved.


----------



## FrostLily (Feb 20, 2015)

Taller than me is appreciated (I'm 5'5), but I don't want him to be super tall.I once dated a guy who was a foot taller than me, and it just led to me getting sore legs from standing on my tip toes to try and kiss him.More often than not I ended up missing and getting his chin or neck. In fact by the end of one date, his chin was all smeared red from my lipstick. Fun times...


----------



## FrostLily (Feb 20, 2015)

kageri said:


> Been there. He liked to put his arm across my shoulders and lean down on me when we were standing still. It was uncomfortable and he wouldn't stop. Finally I put him in a joint lock for it and the whining commenced for the next 10mins about his sore wrist. Problem solved.


Love it :wink2:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have *so* many issues and *so* little to offer a guy that if he were TRULY into me, TRULY willing to put up with all my flaws and problems, TRULY loved me, I wouldn't give one crap what height he is. It's not like I'm in any position to be choosy about such trivial things. I would kick myself if I let a great guy get away because he's what society considers "short." He's _putting up with me_! Who cares what height he is!

If for whatever reason that isn't a convincing enough answer (for some guys here, it never is)...I'm 5' tall. A guy could literally be 5' tall and it would not feel awkward to me. A +6' guy? Awkward. (But again, if he were TRULY into me...I'd make it work.)


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

like 12 feet tall


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't care.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Missing the "I am a cat" option.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

SaladDays said:


> has to be at least 3 inches taller than me in 4 inch heels, i ain't dating no napoleon complex manlet


What would this mean if your name was Tangina?


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

probably offline said:


> I don't care.


do u ever

HA HA.

JK....


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Roberto said:


> What would this mean if your name was Tangina?


wh-what d-did I just watch?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:b


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Can't help but think people must have pretty cosy lives if they can be picky about something like height.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Lets put it this way, any woman who has a minimum height requirement probably isn't going to be into me.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Lets put it this way, any woman who has a minimum height requirement probably isn't going to be into me.


No woman is going to be "into" your height, but you can probably compensate for it and some would conisder ya


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> No woman is going to be "into" your height, but you can probably compensate for it and some would conisder ya


Well good thing I have stilts then. Mini-stilts. I can grow a foot with them.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Well good thing I have stilts then. Mini-stilts. I can grow a foot with them.


If you're trying to attract a clown, go for it.
LL is a thing too, though its rather expensive and somewhat dangerous.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Actually i'm not short, you earthlings are just tall.

Where i'm from, everybodys my size. Sadly I can't go back. I'm stuck here =(

It's hard to adjust but I always find a way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd prefer them to be at least 5 foot 6 but if I really like them then 5 foot 5 is fine.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably around the 5'5 spectrum....


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

SaladDays said:


> wh-what d-did I just watch?


I just wanna know why her name was "Tangina." Is that even a name??? Am I saying it right???


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm like barely 5'2" so I'd be hard-pressed to find a man shorter than me. I've had exes only 1 or 2 inches taller than me, but I honestly don't care. Why does it matter?? I dated a guy that was like 6'4" and it was super awkward-looking.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> Lets put it this way, any woman who has a minimum height requirement probably isn't going to be into me.


Same here. I'm guessing you're a short guy too, when God was giving out genetics we got the ****ty ones at the bottom of the bag that no one else wanted.


----------



## Scaredypanda (Oct 4, 2015)

I feel the same as tehuti88. If someone ever was into me, I wouldn't care about how tall they were. 

I am 5'2 myself though so pretty much anyone is tall compared to me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

God was trolling when he made me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Roberto said:


> What would this mean if your name was Tangina?


This reminds me of an HP Lovecraft TV adaptation I watched part of once.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This reminds me of an HP Lovecraft TV adaptation I watched part of once.


we all are inspired by people who came before us and mimic and pile our ideas on top of theirs and mix it up. This is what pushes the species forward. It's amazing to think that at least a portion of our world is built on imagination while all the time realizing that it can be anything we want it to be. My cousin is 5' 5" and he has a beautiful girlfriend who might just be a little bit taller than him. I don't take seriously someone who puts height as an important criteria in a relationship. I don't wanna be a dime a dozen floozy who meets somebody's superficial standards, what would meeting that requirement say about how we'd actually connect as two people?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

7 feet tall with 11+ inch wood.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> 7 feet tall with 11+ inch wood.


Go stay at the hotel where NBA players stay and hit on them. lol


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

To the 11 women who don't have a height requirement.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

The poll cannot be considered a good data set since if we were all asians it would be strange for a man to be above 160cm

Also this poll is discriminatory against asians


Also why are asians called asians? Russians are asians too


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yeah and America actually isn't a country. 

Next time a Canadian says everyone in America is fat, he just called himself fat. Gf.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Yeah and America actually isn't a country.
> 
> Next time a Canadian says everyone in America is fat, he just called himself fat. Gf.


America is shorthand for The United States of America, not for The Americas>


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

versikk said:


> The poll cannot be considered a good data set since if we were all asians it would be strange for a man to be above 160cm
> 
> Also this poll is discriminatory against asians
> 
> Also why are asians called asians? Russians are asians too


Have you even seen any younger gen. Japs or South Koreans? They're some 5'9-6'1 tall, Koreans esp. who are obsessed with appearance and often give their children growth hormones so they don't end up as manlets


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

this thread is getting lame.

i have a preference for guys that are somewhat taller than me but not _too_ tall, but ofc individual exceptions exist and in dating as in life nothing is ever set in stone.

don't shame ppl for having requirements. just because you don't have them doesn't make you better than anyone, so let's just all dispense with the judgy undertones, k?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bad baby said:


> this thread is getting lame.
> 
> i have a preference for guys that are somewhat taller than me but not _too_ tall, but ofc individual exceptions exist and in dating as in life nothing is ever set in stone.
> 
> don't shame ppl for having requirements. just because you don't have them doesn't make you better than anyone, so let's just all dispense with the judgy undertones, k?


I'm not going to shame anyone or cuss them out just because they have requirements and I don't fulfill them. Because then that would make me an *******. Everybody has rights for standards in dating.

Yes if a girl rejects me for my short height, sure I will be upset but I won't say nothing because that's just not what she's into. There will be some other girl who's ok with it.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> Have you even seen any younger gen. Japs or South Koreans? They're some 5'9-6'1 tall, Koreans esp. who are obsessed with appearance and often give their children growth hormones so they don't end up as manlets


No i haven't, and the fact that you call short guys manlets is one example of discriminatory. Height is ethnically specific/relative


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

apx24 said:


> Same here. I'm guessing you're a short guy too, when God was giving out genetics we got the ****ty ones at the bottom of the bag that no one else wanted.


At least you have your health.

Bro there's far worse things in life then being short.

Being in a wheelchair, being blind, being deaf are some of them.

Stop thinking about the things you don't have, think about the things you do have.

It's human nature to take for granted the things we do have going for us. We always want what we can't have and we're never satisfied.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

5'6" cause I'm 5'6" and it would be weird to look down at him.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> I'm not going to shame anyone or cuss them out just because they have requirements and I don't fulfill them. Because then that would make me an *******. Everybody has rights for standards in dating.
> 
> Yes if a girl rejects me for my short height, sure I will be upset but I won't say nothing because that's just not what she's into. There will be some other girl who's ok with it.


that's the spirit  focus on the ones who _would_ date you rather than moan about the ones who won't; that attitude is a hell of a lot sexier than an extra three inches. don't be one of those short guys with a napoleon complex - now _that's_ a hardcore turn off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

versikk said:


> No i haven't, and the fact that you call short guys manlets is one example of discriminatory. Height is ethnically specific/relative


Yeah, alright, fair enough.I don't usually use that word seriously


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> At least you have your health.
> 
> Bro there's far worse things in life then being short.
> 
> ...


What health?

Physically and mentally I am ****ed, I doubt that I will make it to 30. Suicide or a heart attack will rescue me from this hell.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Any height taller than me probably (I'm 5'5) 
5'10 sounds like a nice height 

Then again I've never been in a relationship or ever sought one so I dunno


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not one foot shorter than Shaq.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Taller than me. And i'm barely 5'3 so it would pretty hard to find someone shorter than me. Also, my worst childhood bully was a very short guy (shorter than me even) so that kind of scarred me for life when it comes to short guys. My brain subconsciously associates short guys with being mean and i can't help it.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

5'3 guy checking in.

now i'm checking out...


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Some short guys wear shoe lifts. They're pads that you put inside of your shoes that will make you 1-2 inches taller. Not a very noticeable difference in height but you feel taller lol.

Girls wear high heels so why can't guys wear elevator shoes.


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

They must be taller than me! The taller the better! I'm 4 foot 11. Anything under would be too short.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Milco said:


> Can't help but think people must have pretty cosy lives if they can be picky about something like height.


Similar here, I have so many other issues that for me to have a height requirement would be insanity. My chances of finding a guy are already nil even WITHOUT a height requirement. :|

I'm not trying to shame anyone who does have a preference, I just hope that's what it is, a preference and not a hard rule. ("OMG, that guy isn't 6' tall! I _can't_ date him"...seems strange to me. :/ ) Just that when you're in my particular situation, you really CANNOT afford to be choosy about something like that.



xxDark Horse said:


> To the 11 women who don't have a height requirement.


I'm an MVP for once in my life. :mushy



xxDark Horse said:


> I'm not going to shame anyone or cuss them out just because they have requirements and I don't fulfill them. Because then that would make me an *******. Everybody has rights for standards in dating.
> 
> Yes if a girl rejects me for my short height, sure I will be upset but I won't say nothing because that's just not what she's into. There will be some other girl who's ok with it.


This is actually a pretty healthy attitude to have. It's frustrating, but it's not really something about which one should become bitter or spiteful toward others. I'm sad that guys don't like me, but I can't really blame them. What do I bring to the table? :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

versikk said:


> The poll cannot be considered a good data set since if we were all asians it would be strange for a man to be above 160cm
> 
> Also this poll is discriminatory against asians
> 
> Also why are asians called asians? Russians are asians too


Russians are Eurasian, but most Russians live in the European/greater European areas of the country (including people in Kalmykia who on average look 'Asian' despite that), and even South Asian's aren't classified as Asian in the US despite being far into the continent. Most Russians look Slavic/European though anyway (and the labels are clearly designed around physical appearance rather than geographical origin of you/your family)

*edit:* also you're wrong 160cm is like 5'3" the average female height in Japan is 5'2" even in Asian countries with a smaller average height you'd be hard pressed to find an average below 163cm at least for guys.

The average in the UK is 5'9" but it's not weird to see guys walking around that are 6'0"+ despite that. Despite being short, I've only seen maybe two guys in real life who were so tall I was like O_O wut (mentally, don't worry I know what it's like to have your height pointed out every five seconds.) Both times in London. Never seen a guy who was really small though, shortest probably 5'4" and it didn't seem in any way odd, but I am shorter than that.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm 5 ft 2/5 ft 3 and I rarely meet guys my height or shorter. This one mexican guy I worked with for a couple of months was my exact height. I can't think of any guys who are shorter then I am. I am about the shortest of the short. 

The reason i'm so short is because my bones prematurely fused in 9th grade stunting my growth. I never went to an endocrinologist between the ages of 10 to 14 otherwise they probably could have given me some growth hormones and I would have ended up a few inches taller. By the time I went to a doctor at the end of my 9th grade year, it was already too late. At 15, my bones were 2 years advanced. 

I am a rare case because most people who are short have delayed bone ages. And most people who have advanced bone age propel to average height at a younger age but stop growing earlier. Short stature and advanced bone age isn't too common.

Had I of had normal bone development, I probably would have been 5 ft 6 to 5 ft 8 is my guess. Maybe taller, maybe shorter. I will never know.



Don't worry, iv'e had 5 years to get used to it. My height doesn't bother me as much as it used to.


----------



## 658298 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't think I have a height preference but in saying that I'm 5ft2/3 and most guys I meet are alot taller than me ha


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

For what it's worth (probably a half eaten turkey leg or something), I'm 5' 7" and prefer woman in the 5' to 5' 4" range. I honestly don't really have a legit reason for that height range other than they just seem to fit into my arms better, lol...


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't have a height preference, to be honest! I've dated really tall guys, short guys, and average height guys. Of course I've never met a guy who is shorter than me so I can't say for sure how I'd feel about dating them, but I'm sure I wouldn't mind (I'm almost 5'0 btw). I'm currently dating a guy who is 5'5 and I never think about his height.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm 5'6. Dated men who were inches shorter than, me an inch taller,etc. Whatever, I'm not going to take a ruler out to measure a guy's height and be like you're not worthy, though I might take my brain out to measure the worth of his character. My standards are really high for that, I am very picky about values.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Very interesting opinions so far... thank you for you women for being so open minded. And this is probably a good example for us guys to see that the trolls at bodybuilding and sl*thate are really full of sh*t when it comes to all the looksism. The shortest guys will have more competition, no doubt about it. 

But the 6'3" manmore superior myth kinda doesn't work out in real life when you're in normal height range. Why would a chick want to be with a guy that's a mountain higher than her?


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't really think I have a specific minimum. I've liked a guy that was a few inches shorter than me before but I don't really see guys that are shorter than me anyway (because I'm already a short stack).


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

tall guys aren't as cute as smaller ones :3

come here manlets

*but

* i dont know what girl height id like

maybe

like

5'7

who knows though

i really doubt id be picky if a girl was taller than me or a foot smaller

im 6 foot


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lovecrushed said:


> Some short guys wear shoe lifts. They're pads that you put inside of your shoes that will make you 1-2 inches taller. Not a very noticeable difference in height but you feel taller lol.
> 
> Girls wear high heels so why can't guys wear elevator shoes.


I saw a guy wearing high heel boots the other day. I don't think he was straight, though.

I think that Dog The Bounty Hunter guy wears boots w/ a heel.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Russians are Eurasian, but most Russians live in the European/greater European areas of the country (including people in Kalmykia who on average look 'Asian' despite that), and even South Asian's aren't classified as Asian in the US despite being far into the continent. Most Russians look Slavic/European though anyway (and the labels are clearly designed around physical appearance rather than geographical origin of you/your family)
> 
> *edit:* also you're wrong 160cm is like 5'3" the average female height in Japan is 5'2" even in Asian countries with a smaller average height you'd be hard pressed to find an average below 163cm at least for guys.
> 
> The average in the UK is 5'9" but it's not weird to see guys walking around that are 6'0"+ despite that. Despite being short, I've only seen maybe two guys in real life who were so tall I was like O_O wut (mentally, don't worry I know what it's like to have your height pointed out every five seconds.) Both times in London. Never seen a guy who was really small though, shortest probably 5'4" and it didn't seem in any way odd, but I am shorter than that.


Interesting. :smile2:


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I like how the poll results turned out ha. I have a tendency toward a smaller girl than me naturally, and slimmer but I'm not tall and pretty lean, but the thing is I feel like the girls I'm most physically attracted to are also physically attracted to me...because we know we would make a good couple. 
For example I'm more of a nice, smile a lot, cute type looking guy so naturally that's the kind of girl that gravitates toward me. Common personalities and physical traits seems to be my experience. That common ground is what brings two people together I think.

If someone knows they like them they are way more likely to like them back. For instance this girl I talked to tonight at a meeting wouldn't have struck me as the type to like me but when she sends those vibes...well the rest is history, I quickly return those vibes, because it's exciting and fun to be engaged in that sort of way. But the excitement can be negative in the form of anxiety alot of times which is what I struggle with.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

9ft max


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> tall guys aren't as cute as smaller ones :3
> 
> come here manlets
> 
> ...


tfw you're only good enough to fulfill some 6'0 alpha male's manlet fetish


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> tfw you're only good enough to fulfill some 6'0 alpha male's manlet fetish


so that's a yes?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> so that's a yes?


yes babe


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ better than twilight/10


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

No more than a tad shorter I don't think.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

5"9 for me, I like guys to be taller than me at 5"7 (roughly).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

As I've said before I don't know how I'd feel about dating a guy shorter than _me_ because I've never seen a guy who is as far as I can recall (I'm 5'2",) during any of the years I've been attracted to guys anyway (and gosh it's so rare in real life that I'll have an actual crush on a guy actually, and I quickly forget attractive guys I see around) I certainly have no hard and fast rules about it though and I'm open minded to the idea.

I do find many shorter guys attractive, if they're slim. In real life I've been attracted to a couple of guys around 5'4"-5'5" inches tall, one of those guys had long hair and glasses too which = :3

their shortness is often endearing to me in a way, and I kind of like how they're shorter than other people? I've mostly been attracted to short_er_ musicians etc as well so seeing photos/video footage of a guy with other people and then he's shorter than everyone else (even if he's not short in a general sense,) but still hot and it's like.










Shorter guys also often have slightly higher pitched voices which is also :3

Not sure how to describe it, it's just their shortness isn't just a neutral thing I actually seem to find it a positive if I find the guy otherwise attractive.

But I also like guys who are very tall as well (if they're skinny ideally) and how they tend to have lower voices. I guess this isn't the thread for talking about that but that's also like:










Average height is no good though :blank if you're 5'10"~ just leav- I can't even be bothered I'm obviously joking. Average height is also fine, though I'm probably more neutral towards that as an individual trait.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a 5'7" guy.

A few years ago I was talking to a girl who was about 6'0" and we seemed to get along, I asked her if she wanted to go get some coffee sometime and she literally said 'Sorry. I only date guys taller than me. You're too short. I enjoy talking to you though let's stay friends." I played it off decently at the time but I was devastated especially because out of all the things she could of picked she picked the one thing I can't control so there's no way to improve myself for next time. Now whenever I see a taller girl because of what happened I kind of subconsciously feel like there's no way she would be interested.

At least she was actually taller than me though, I've heard stories of girls telling guys that are taller than them that they're still not tall enough. I guess they only date guys that are much taller than them. I wish more girls didn't have a minimum height requirement.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Um ... prefer men who are taller than me. Sort of an issue since I'm a bit of an Amazon. But it's mostly tied to my own insecurities about being feminine. I acknowledge that's a failing on my part.

But I also have a crush on Peter Dinklage, so ... yeah. Height's not everything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bottom line is, for most girls (and those in this thread) they want to date someone taller than they are. Given the plethora of girls in the high 4's to mid 5's range of height, if you're a guy in the lower to mid portion of height, you're still going to have a lot of options available to you. If you believe you have no chance because of your height before you even begin then it's going to be a self fore-filling prophecy already though, I think that's the root problem here and in general with people on SAS and dating.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ladies: pleased be advised that I'm 6' -- a wonderful height, taller than you, yet not freakishly tall. What more could you want in a man?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Vaust said:


> I'm a 5'7" guy.
> 
> A few years ago I was talking to a girl who was about 6'0" and we seemed to get along, I asked her if she wanted to go get some coffee sometime and she literally said 'Sorry. I only date guys taller than me. You're too short. I enjoy talking to you though let's stay friends." I played it off decently at the time but I was devastated especially because out of all the things she could of picked she picked the one thing I can't control so there's no way to improve myself for next time. Now whenever I see a taller girl because of what happened I kind of subconsciously feel like there's no way she would be interested.
> 
> At least she was actually taller than me though, I've heard stories of girls telling guys that are taller than them that they're still not tall enough. I guess they only date guys that are much taller than them. I wish more girls didn't have a minimum height requirement.


That chick is going to be some crazy cat lady someday, lol.

Women do typically want a guy taller than themselves, and the tallest ones (6ft+) are delusional expecting to be with a 6'3" guy, when these women are like giraffes and can barely walk without stumbling. Don't take it personally though, most will have to settle or live alone forever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> That chick is going to be some crazy cat lady someday, lol.
> 
> Women do typically want a guy taller than themselves, and the tallest ones (6ft+) are delusional expecting to be with a 6'3" guy, when these women are like giraffes and can barely walk without stumbling. Don't take it personally though, most will have to settle or live alone forever.


You sound like you have issues with tall women. There are a lot of taller women who date shorter guys and it's not 'settling' if you like someone you like someone.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

A couple of inches taller is enough. I'm 5'5'' and I've for sure been with a guy who was 5'6'', not that big of a deal honestly. I'm more picky about weight really. Too buff is a turn off, as is being overweight/pudgy.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

7' 3"


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'm 6 foot.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You sound like you have issues with tall women. There are a lot of taller women who date shorter guys and it's not 'settling' if you like someone you like someone.


Lmao, no. Tall women are hot and have nice legs, even though they can be clumsy.

When it comes to men, women often prefer to date up, both figuratively and literally, as in they prefer men taller than them. Pretty much all of the women I've known in real life and online that were over 6ft preferred guys over 6ft and had a minimal dating life because of their standards.

Can't blame them though, if I were in their place I wouldn't want to have a guy stand on his toes to try to kiss me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am 5' 6" and anyone that I have dated has to be my height or taller. I kinda do like tall guys I guess. Although my husband is only 5' 8".


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'3" and as long as they're taller than me, I'm a-okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

hevydevy said:


> I'm 5'3" and as long as they're taller than me, I'm a-okay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Devin Townsend, is that you?! :O

Sorry, I just noticed your user name and had to ask. 
Sorry this had nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no minimum height requirement. I'd date Peter Dinklage if he was available.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Height alone doesn't make you undateable.

Although it's safe to say my 5 ft 3 height will be a deal breaker to a good chunk of women.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It doesn't matter because girls are short and girls still like them.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd do 5'11"+ guys.

I friggin love being tall though. I love the grace, elegance and beauty associated with proportional figures. And you kill in short skirts.

Well, I kill in short skirts. I don't know bout all the rest of you. lol jk. I got the legs of a white girl and the booty of a Mexican girl, I'm gold. (Mixed much?)

Not to mention, people take a double look. 

I'm sure 6'4 men get that all the time.

Cause I'm the one who's looking. :wink2:


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

calichick said:


> I friggin love being tall though. I love the grace, elegance and beauty associated with *proportional figures*.


I think it would make more sense if you said "height". Proportionality isn't really a height thing. You can scale a person up or down in height and retain the same proportions.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

MindOverMood said:


>


Quote you lol

That's the truth, unfortunately my height starts with 5


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Aloof Sensualist said:


> It would make more sense if you said "height". Proportionality isn't really a height thing. You can scale a person up or down in height and retain the same proportions.


Um no, you can't.

Why do you think the minimum height requirement for females is 5'8 and males is 5'11?

As the leg to torso measurements increase, the ratio approaches nearer and nearer a symmetrical balance of "1".

You don't have the same leg to torso proportions as height increases.

Not rly looking to debate on this topic though I only have my own body to go off of.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

calichick said:


> Um no, you can't.
> 
> Why do you think the minimum height requirement for females is 5'8 and males is 5'11?


Because the industry likes overall length.



calichick said:


> As the leg to torso measurements increase, the ratio approaches nearer and nearer a symmetrical balance of "1".
> 
> You don't have the same leg to torso proportions as height increases.
> 
> Not rly looking to debate on this topic though I only have my own body to go off of.


I mean mathematically-having a 32" inseam and 32" torso would be the same proportion as 36" and 36", for example.

This picture (warning: censored nudity) sort of illustrates what I mean. The two women are just about the same height, but differ in proportions. Height and proportions don't necessarily go hand-in-hand.

Anyway, no big deal. 

[And for anyone wondering, no, that's not my picture . I found it here (warning: censored nudity) and added better censoring.]


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Same height as me would be minimum (5'9")


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Aloof Sensualist said:


> Because the industry likes overall length.
> 
> I mean mathematically-having a 32" inseam and 32" torso would be the same proportion as 36" and 36", for example.
> 
> ...


Yea no duh, I meant mathematically as well.

Height CREATES more ideal proportions.

If the leg span to torso measurements on a average 5'8" female generally constitutes a 60/40 ratio, the proportional balance on a 5'5 (avg height) female versus a 5'10 female are NOT going to be the same.

24 inches (2 ft torso)/36 inches (3 ft legs)= 67% (because having TORSO and LEG measurements EQUAL each other is NOT reflective of the female OR male body)

scaling down in height with the same proportions, the ratio becomes more imperfect

It's really basic math if you think about it. I don't know why we're arguing about limb size though. Just based off of aesthetics, I tend to prefer more ideal proportions

but who doesn't anyways

I like my mens to strike a fine 72% ratio and nothing a 1/10th of a percentage under. ROFL b*tches these days


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

For me, i'm about 5 ft 3 and i'm most attracted to women 5 ft 5 and under. I'm okay with dating taller girls simply because i'm pretty short so dating only short girls would rule out 75% of women, lol.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

calichick said:


> scaling down in height with the same proportions, the ratio becomes more imperfect


Maybe this is an issue of semantics, because this sentence doesn't make any sense to me. I am equating proportion and ratio. I mean, they are synonyms. Scaling down 24/36 would get you something like 20/30 or whatever, which is still a 67% ratio.


calichick said:


> Yea no duh, I meant mathematically as well.
> 
> Height CREATES more ideal proportions.
> 
> ...


But height doesn't determine leg-to-torso ratio. There may be a correlation, but it's not a direct relationship. Given variations in body structure, you could easily have a shorter person with a ratio closer to 70% or whatever than someone taller than them. Absolute length is the thing height would necessarily provide.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I love it when women are taller than me! I get totally smitten if i'm crushing on a girl taller than me! ♥

Oh, This was a thread for women who like men? My bad! :rofl


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

My height (5'9) or 5'11 at least.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dunno. I haven't pushed the limits.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm 5'7, so that or preferably taller.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

7 feet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ActuallyBrittany said:


>


As if!

That is NOT Alicia Silverstone and Stacey Dash. :no


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm only 5 ft 3, so most men are taller than me anyway. However, I do really like tall guys. So idk, maybe I'm incredibly shallow.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

5'8.

I'm 5'9, so I would *prefer* to have someone the same height or taller, but i'll settle for 5'8 because it would be hard to notice the height difference. Anything less that that would feel a little weird for me, I guess...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

My height in heels (6'6) or taller.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> As if!
> 
> That is NOT Alicia Silverstone and Stacey Dash. :no


That gif must be from some alternate universe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> As if!
> 
> That is NOT Alicia Silverstone and Stacey Dash. :no





McFly said:


> That gif must be from some alternate universe.


It's an Iggy Azalea music video:






I wouldn't normally know this, but I like Charlie XCX which is how I found it in the first place many moons ago.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's an Iggy Azalea music video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that looked like her. There used to be a Clueless tv show back in the 90s but it didn't look like the second actress to play the role so I wasn't sure what was going on. Thanks for solving that mystery.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

My minimum height for a girlfriend would be 6 ft 5". Take that ladies.


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

5'9" is my minimum. I prefer taller guys since all the guys in my family are tall.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

The higher, the better


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Height doesn't really matter to me. Considering I'm only 5'2", I admit I'd be a little bit surprised to meet someone shorter than I am; but the fact wouldn't play into my attraction or lack thereof.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I am only 5'3'' and I've only ever been attracted to taller guys. If he's like 5'4'' and above then it's all good.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

5"8 I guess?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4'11. I'm short


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Klonoah (Sep 16, 2017)

Tall is nice and all, but it's in no way the most important thing, not even one of the most important. I'm 5'6" and would accept probably a couple inches below my height, depends, I'd always be open to making an exception for the right guy


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

15'. No exceptions.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bumping all your threads I see.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Ever hear of that surgery where they break your legs and then grow bone in the middle to make you taller? It's mostly in China, but man the extremes some people go through to be taller

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eedure-surgery-patient-SIX-INCHES-taller.html


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Irrelevant? there are other things I would worry more about than height.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm fun sized at 5'7"!

So unless you're 5'4 or a tiny person GTF away!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> 5"8 I guess?


5 inches? and 8 um...non-offensive blonde hairs?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Wait...wait...

How many seconds, degrees and minutes make up the optimal man?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Lets not forget Rockwell Hardness testing!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

"Oh...his hardness is somewhere between aluminum and carbon steel....stiff enough to pleasure yet soft enough to not snap!"


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry...my filter broke!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i'd like to be 188cm


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

According to the internets, a key aspect of heterosexual relationships is "getting backwards hugs from tall boys". Personally (at due result of my height) I lay my standards down at 6'7" like a metaphorical line in the metaphorical sand. Anything shorter and such necessary hugs would be inconvenient if not impossible. This minimum requirement should be met at all times, even when the female partner (me) dons heels. Ideally, the height of the male partner should and would correspond with the most comfortable angles of my head and neck during the act of hugging. (Just stating opinion).


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm a taller female (5'7") so the shortest I would date is 5'6". My fiancé is 5'7"/5'8" and we're a perfect fit lol. 
For the record, I've also experienced the opposite end of the spectrum where I've dated extremely tall men and I honestly wasn't crazy about it. It was just as awkward as dating someone extremely short, imo. I had to strain my neck in order to kiss him, I could barely keep up when we walked together, etc. I like someone around my height.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Really tall people kind of look like another species. People 6 foot plus kind of freak me out.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Height doesn't say much about someone. For example, I am 6'4, but I got a horrible personality and look horrible as well. (Not counting the height for the looks.)

But, luckily not everyone is a monster like me so there won't be much of these walking around. 

What I am trying to say, is that what really matters is the inside of a person not his height. Although height may come in handy in some cases. :roll


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

I prefer someone who is the same height as me, but I won't cast out someone who is shorter or taller than me.


----------

